# Urgent!! 3 months old puppy suffering from Rickets



## dragonheart9 (Jan 18, 2013)

Hi all,
I would like you people to give serious thought about this problem and suggest. Here are the details:
I have 3 month old GSD puppy weighing 26.31 pounds who was doing fine till last week and was very healthy and active (I feel so). My brother took him for a walk/run of one mile for 2 days. Before this he had never gone for such long walks and only played at home with my Dobermann puppy. After the walks he used to get very tired. On the third day it had problem climbing up or down the stairs and now its front paw has spread/given way and it can hardly walk. I was feeding him:
1st meal: indian bread (made of wheat flour and chickpeas flour) and milk
2nd meal: Dog food and milk
3rd meal: raw eggs
I consulted 2 Vets (A & B ) who are of the opinion that its rickets and also say that puppy is overweight but they differ in the proposed treatment:

A has suggested: 1. Injection of Arachitol-6L (its a high dose of vitamin D)
Calcium phosphorus vitamin D etc. supplements
Drontal Plus (after 3 days): its a dog wormer
In meals good dog food, boiled vegetables and milk is to be given (in three meals)

B has suggested that only good dog food is to be given, nothing else like milk bread etc. along with a supplement of Glucosamine hydrochloride and sodium chondroitin. He says high doses of Vit. D or calcium are not to be given.

What should I do??


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

I'd personally go with vet B, and feed only a dog food that's approved by the AAFCO, if at all possible. No supplements other than, as suggested, Glucosamine.


----------



## N Smith (Aug 25, 2011)

Go with vet B: I can't attest to the medical advice, but the diet advice is correct.

The bread and milk are not good staples for a dogs diet, given on occasion is usually ok depending on the dog.

Get a good dog kibble, you can add fresh veggies if you would like, pulverized for better absorbtion.

I will someone else chime in on the supplements.

As for exercise, nothing forced. Freeplay in large fenced areas where the pup can choose when to rest is best for growing joints. Short walks around the neighborhood and to different areas of town for socializing are best.

Last, get the weight off, excess weight can be detrimental to puppy growth. Puppies should be lean, you should see a defined waist from a bird's eye view, and a side tuck starting at the last rib. A healthy puppy will have small muslces in the front and back as well.


----------



## Capone22 (Sep 16, 2012)

Yes vet b. puppy needs the nutrition from dog food. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dragonheart9 (Jan 18, 2013)

Thanks a lot for being so kind all of you....I myself am inclined in favor of B. Will look forward to more suggestions.


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

Welcome to the board

Are you able to post a picture of your puppy?


----------



## dragonheart9 (Jan 18, 2013)

sure I will..


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

Beautiful puppy (in your avatar)


----------



## dragonheart9 (Jan 18, 2013)

*Pics*

Here are the pics:
Pic with dobermann was taken 2 weeks back. rest of the pics are recent. Thanks.


----------



## dragonheart9 (Jan 18, 2013)

Its his pic in my avatar when I brought him home...35 days old


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

I realize that vegetarian diets are common in India, but it's not natural for dogs, who require meat protein. Milk and bread are absolutely not needed.


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

Thank you for posting pics...both beautiful pups!


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

I would agree with the above (vet B) but think he looks like he needs worming, too.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

Oh, don't give raw eggs, not right now. I'd stick with kibble (dog food) and occasionally give a lightly scrambled egg (we just heat ours in the microwave until not quite cooked) until his bone and growth issues are straightened out.


----------



## dragonheart9 (Jan 18, 2013)

Thanks Courtney!!


----------



## dragonheart9 (Jan 18, 2013)

Yeah thanks!! I will stick to Dog food now..(I mean my dogs)


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

Good plan! And yeah, you can continue to eat bread/milk yourself


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

does the dog have a temperature , does the dog choose to eat less ?
Did either vet mention H O D ?


----------



## dragonheart9 (Jan 18, 2013)

carmspack said:


> does the dog have a temperature , does the dog choose to eat less ?
> Did either vet mention H O D ?


yeah a bit and he is eating less....


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

the picture you gave does look like H O D -- mention it to your Vet Hypertrophic osteodystrophy - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## ankittanna87 (Nov 20, 2012)

Hey beautiful puppy.. Which dog food are u giving? Since u r from India, I'm hoping not Pedigree!? I've heard really bad reviews about it & I don't want to touch it with a 10 foot bargepole.. where in India are u from? cute pup btw..


----------



## dragonheart9 (Jan 18, 2013)

I was giving Drools earlier and then Pedigree Puppy (Chicken & milk). Now I have started Royal Canin German Shepherd 30. Its especially for GSD puppies. lets see.


----------



## dragonheart9 (Jan 18, 2013)

carmspack said:


> the picture you gave does look like H O D -- mention it to your Vet Hypertrophic osteodystrophy - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


You might be right friend because Alpha (my puppy) got vaccinated on 7th Jan. Vaccine contained Canine distemper though my puppy was old enough. it was 10 weeks. But yes the back of my puppy is straight. And as you may have read on wiki its difficult to make out the real cause. lets see for a couple of days if there is improvement.


----------



## dragonheart9 (Jan 18, 2013)

*Update: Opinion of a third Vet*

:help:
Friends I have consulted another Vet who has given a long answer which I am reproducing here:

"German Shepherd is a large breed dog and his growth is faster.
If a dog is having bone disorder then it may be either due to less or excess calcium supplementation.
Your feeding plan have indian chapati(source of calories), dog food( source of calories and calcium ), milk( source of calcium) and raw egg( source of protein )
Jeet with these food you are giving Calcium from dog food and milk . Calcium content vary from food to food i.e Pedigree, Royal Canin,Eukanuba etc and if dog breed is large or Giant then Calcium quantity is very important to look after. These companies have specific food for large/giant breeds and if you notice their calcium content, is slightly lower than usual.

Rickets is condition where Calcium requirement for bone structuring and modelling becomes low and hence bone abnormality occurs. It is very common in young puppies of 2-6 months age.But it cannot develop immidiately. It is a slow process.
But if puppy is of large/giant breed and his feed have excess calcium then it may lead to ostieochondrosis (a type of bone disorder where bone support element like cartilages are involed)rather than rickets and its effect is usually notice after heavy and long exercise and if a puppy is rapidly gaining weight.

I think its case of Osteochondrosis.
I would recommend you to go for a good commercial food designed for large breed puppy and a chondroprotective supplements that contain Chondroitin and Glucosamine.No injections needed.

It is better to have a diet mend for weight control. I think Hills have w/d. If it is available then better feed this.It has balance Calcium and less calories but in optimum quantiy.Ask Royal Canin people if they also have weight control diet.
Follow restricted activity of your pup for few months.Dont go for long walk."

He may be right too. I personally feel that my puppy was overfed (primarily because of my mom who is always worried that puppy may be hungry) , secondly, exercise was a bit excessive. I am very cautious now and I am hoping for improvement. Thanks again for the time and concern you all have showed.


----------



## Raffilr (Jan 1, 2013)

Get him blue wilderness is a good food for large breed dogs. Good luck 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Zookeep (May 17, 2012)

Raffilr said:


> Get him blue wilderness is a good food for large breed dogs. Good luck



The OP is in India. There is a very limited selection of commercial dog foods available in India.


----------



## dragonheart9 (Jan 18, 2013)

Dear all,

My dog is doing well and looks very handsome now. it was not rickets!!! The problems occurred due to rapid growth, overfeeding and too much exercise....Now he is lean and extremely active....thank u all for taking interest!!


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

That is very good! Hurrah!


----------

